# Ocean Kayak Scrambler XT



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

I saw an ad for this kayak for about $440 dollars at BPS. Would this be a good starter fishing kayak. Is there a reason why its priced a couple hundred dollars under all the other ocean kayak angler yaks? 

Thanks


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

it's part of their fathers day sale I think. it's 90 dollars off their normal price. I was going to buy that ascend angler version they have but now I am seriously considering that scrambler. anyone elses input on which would be better would be great.


----------



## Vondy (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a Scrambler XT; it is my first kayak, so I don't have anything to compare it to. But I will tell you that it is very stable in the water, even with a decent fish on the line. I caught about 10 kings in the gulf last fall and never worried about rolling. It is not real heavy, so getting it to and from, and in and out of the truck is not real difficult. The concealed storage in extremely minimal, but there is a decent sized area with a bungee to the rear of the seat that will hold a medium sized cooler or a milk crate. The rod holders are awesome. 

I have been looking at fish finders to add to my yak, but I have not figured out where I would install the mount. 

All in all, I think it's a great starter yak. If I stay in this area for a while, I will definitely look at upgrading to a yak with more dry storage. 

Whatever you do, invest in a good seat.

Vondy


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

It's a decent yak. At the normal price I usually reccomend stepping up to the Prowler 13. Both of which are VERY stable and handle waves and surf extremely well. However, the Scrambler is a little on the slow side and doesn't track as well as the Prowler (or even better, the Prowler Trident though it's even more $$$$).

If I remember correctly, Ocean Kayak's would be a better choice for potentially rough conditions because the Ascend's scuppers are pretty small. The larger scuppers in the OK's won't let much water back up through and they will drian faster when (Not if) you take waves over the side.

Alex


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Ditto all the good comments about the Scrambler. It is a super starter yak. The only negative is the small tank well ( the area behind the seat). A normal milk crate will not fit. For that price it might still be a better option than other models.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Get the scrambler, and buy a good insulated fish keeping bag (cooler) and strap it in the tankwell, you'll be good to go.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

See my post in this thread: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/ocean-kayak-speck-thoughts-88762/

I am very satisfied with my scrambler. Nice and stable, easy to move and pretty dry. Rod holders are already in place and it comes with an acceptable seat so you don't have to purchase another. I would buy another knowing what I do now.
Mark


----------

